# What the?!?! Owner lets GSD eat dryer sheet on YouTube!!!



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

This can't be healthy...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wonder if she knows allowing her dog to eat the dryer sheets can kill him. idiot.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Makes them ridiculously happy and one day ridiculously dead....


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Wonder if she knows allowing her dog to eat the dryer sheets can kill him. idiot.


She will in a minute!!!! :angryfire:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow. Speechless.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, that's crazy....Look I let my dog eats toxins for fun..isn't that cool I can make a video of it??:thumbsdown:


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah my first thought was "why on earth are you giving your dog a dryer sheet" then that changed to "why are you letting her rip it up" then "WTF?!?! WHY ARE YOU LETTING YOUR DOG EAT THE DRYER SHEET!!!!" 

I'm really speechless...I couldn't believe it. 

They have a lot of other videos too - I wonder what else they show...

I hope the dogs are OK. 

Another :headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang: moment.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Darn, they approve all comments and no way she's going to approve mine. 

I said "You have got to be the biggest moron on the planet! You seriously think letting your dog eat dryers sheets is cute? Yep, it'll be real cute when they choke on it, or it creates a blockage in their intestines, or better yet....they die! Won't that be cute?
If I knew where you were I'd have the ASPCA on your ***!"

I was a tad ticked off. :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I mean come on! Dryer sheets are on the top ten lists of toxins to keep AWAY from your pets. My kids find dryer sheets and put them in the trash. Riley finds a dryer sheet and brings it to me. Shasta has yet to encounter one.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

The owner sounded younger than the dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Darn, they approve all comments and no way she's going to approve mine.
> 
> I said "You have got to be the biggest moron on the planet! You seriously think letting your dog eat dryers sheets is cute? Yep, it'll be real cute when they choke on it, or it creates a blockage in their intestines, or better yet....they die! Won't that be cute?
> If I knew where you were I'd have the ASPCA on your ***!"
> ...


 
seriously! that is animal cruelty. I would forward the video to my local ASPCA. They can track the web code for a location.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Darn, they approve all comments and no way she's going to approve mine.
> 
> I said "You have got to be the biggest moron on the planet! You seriously think letting your dog eat dryers sheets is cute? Yep, it'll be real cute when they choke on it, or it creates a blockage in their intestines, or better yet....they die! Won't that be cute?
> If I knew where you were I'd have the ASPCA on your ***!"
> ...


At least they'll get the comment. I'm sure you're right that they won't approve it...maybe we should all do that...comment so they know what (BLEEEEPS) they're being.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Darn, comments need approval. My comment wasn't mean or anything, so if she doesn't approve it then it's because she's in denial and wants to further create hazardous situations for her dogs because it's 'cute'.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> seriously! that is animal cruelty. I would forward the video to my local ASPCA. They can track the web code for a location.


I disagree. It's a waste of resources to go complaining about people who feed their 8 year old dog dryer sheets because they're ignorant to what will happen... They didn't sound like bad people, just stupid... How about someone with a YouTube account post a comment to the owner warning them that it could kill the dog?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Geez, they even have to approve comments on their channel.
I wrote a much nicer plea to stop this in the comment section, but at least they'll read it when they decide whether to approve (which I highly doubt).


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> seriously! that is animal cruelty. I would forward the video to my local ASPCA. They can track the web code for a location.


The people from YouTube are not always the most cooperative in dealing with stuff like this. (I've been retired for almost 3 years so things may have changed)
They get a lot of requests from LE for information and help and they almost force you to get a Judge to sign an order. In a couple of cases that I know of, it's taken a Federal Magistrate to issue an order.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

GRR I tired to post a comment to tell them that their dogs will more than likely die if they continue to feed them dryer sheets, and it won't let me


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I posted a comment and disliked the video AND flagged it as inappropriate that way hopefully some idiot doesn't see it and do the same thing thinking it's cute and/or funny


----------



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

DCluver33 said:


> I posted a comment and disliked the video AND flagged it as inappropriate that way hopefully some idiot doesn't see it and do the same thing thinking it's cute and/or funny


I also did this.


----------



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow so **** stupid, I know Axel as a puppy would go digging threw the laundry to find them, I believe dogs like them because of the smell or something, I would have to chase him down to get them back. Now I either hide them or just close the laundry room all together, I know its not his fault for eating them but I would never just give them to him.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

DCluver33 said:


> I posted a comment and disliked the video AND flagged it as inappropriate that way hopefully some idiot doesn't see it and do the same thing thinking it's cute and/or funny


Good thinking! What scares the C£$% out of me is that some kid is going to watch that and try it on their dog! I ask you, how stupid can some people be.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 24, 2011)

I posted a comment, I can't believe they would let their dogs do this.

"Fabric softener (dryer) sheets have a lot of chemicals, including soaps, ammonias, and silicon lubricants in them as well as perfumes with time-release binders. These can not be good for your dog's health. There are plenty of things that dogs like that you could give them instead, like treats or bully sticks, that are not harmful. You may not be seeing any immediate symptoms, but that does not mean the dog isn't sustaining organ damage or developing cancer from the carcinogens in the sheets."


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

"Nothing bad has happened from it yet."

LOL! That's the same as saying "I've been smoking for 30 years and nothing bad has happened from it yet!"
Yeah just wait.. poor dog


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I got this message back this morning:
_
"You are being very rude in trying to tell me how to raise my dogs. They have been doing this for 8 years. Anubus was diagnosed with an incurable spinal disease that will slowly paralyze him last year. His days are numbered because of just a bad luck of the draw for him. They take things like that even when you tell them not to and trying to take something away from these dogs is like trying to take something away from angry bear or crocodile. Anubus has a bad temper and bite history. I know my dogs and they have perfect bills of health. Our vet always compliments how well we care for them. I find your comment disrespectful and inconsiderate. If you're going to comment I think you should only give compliments and nothing more. If you can't do that then I suggest you stop commenting. I don't tell you how to raise your children or pets or how to run your life and it would be a good idea for you to live by the same philosophies. If you must crusade on how animals are treated why don't you find someone who is beating, starving or abandoning their dogs? Or maybe some dogs that are being forced to fight each other or sent to pounds that kill good dogs just because no one wants them. Those are your villains. I do not know if you are part of an organization because not one of the people who have commented on that video within the last 24 hours has even bothered to see my other videos of my dogs being happy and playing with each other in the snow or seeing how pampered they are or what they eat on holidays and special occasions. No one who hasn't taken the time to know me or my dogs personally has the right to judge me. Since my dogs are happy and one is running out of time I would appreciate you and whoever else you're in contact with are sending me such horrible e-mails or such a petty thing to knock it off. People who only look for the bad and send over 10 e-mails to one person over something like this need to find better things to do with their time and start realizing that they are in fact cyber bullies and a major cause for the spike in suicide rate in young people like myself."

_I don't know how this is a reasonable response to my comment, but I guess it could be one that she sent to all of you as well. When someone tells me, "Hey, that is poisonous to your dog," I don't usually respond with, "Don't tell me what to do." This girl is unbelievable.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

And the purpose of feeding an animal a dryer sheet is...?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

> _need to find better things to do with their time and start realizing that they are in fact cyber bullies and a major cause for the spike in suicide rate in young people like myself._


Did anyone else roll their eyes at this comment? Obviously nothing any of us say is going to change her mind. I don't see how telling this girl that what she is doing is harmful or deadly is cyber bullying. I found that comment to be a slap in the face to people who are actually bullied.



> _If you're going to comment I think you should only give compliments and nothing more._


Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize that you lived in a bubble! If you smack your dog around then by all means, make sure you only get positive comments. 
"hey, great job smacking your dog, maybe next time try to draw blood, that would make it way more fun to watch". 

Sad!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

MikeyMerciless said:


> And the purpose of feeding an animal a dryer sheet is...?


It's fun and they get mad if she doesn't let them.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The dogs are in GREAT health! Oh except for the debilitating spinal disease thats killing the one dog (the one that eats the dryer sheets)


----------



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

2 of the things in that response that stood out with all the other things that everyone else has posted is 

1. Did anybody else come to the conclusion that the dryer sheets could be what caused the incurable spinal disease in her older dog?

2. if you have a hard time getting items away from your dog and you admit aht your dog has agression issues why give him the exact thing that makes him aggressive... furthermore, totally forgetting that she willingly and with intent gave her dog a dryer sheet (which is a whole other rant that other posters have already covered) why let them get to them in the first place

"sarcasm intended" and yes beating your dog is ALOT more abusive than slowly posioning them Bang head against wall repeatedly... 

and to think that such beautiful animals are being mistreated like this (and much worse in some cases) it just enfuriates me to no end that dogs have to suffer like this especially after what happened to my completely healty pup

rant over


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Did anyone else roll their eyes at this comment? Obviously nothing any of us say is going to change her mind. I don't see how telling this girl that what she is doing is harmful or deadly is cyber bullying. I found that comment to be a slap in the face to people who are actually bullied.


I agree, Linda, it made me mad. My husband's 20 year old cousin recently committed suicide... we're still reeling from the loss. One of the contributing factors was bullying... and not because he fed dryer sheets to dogs!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

What a complete idiot. I couldn't even watch the video all the way through with the sound on because of what she sounded like. Painful. Now her response confirms that... So we can't judge you based on the video you posted on the internet for all to see? And the fact that you said you let your dogs do this all the time?:headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

Whats funny all I said...is that dryer sheets can kill your dogs...and they she said this:

Why do you think it's any of your business what I do with my dogs? I've raised them since they were puppies and they've never once had a problem. Their vet has always given them perfect bills of health. I love my dogs more than anything in the world and I find your comment very rude. My dogs have been doing this for 8 years and nothing has ever happened to them. If you don't like someone's videos then I suggest you do not comment and just move on to a video you do like. You just jumped in there without knowing a single thing about either dog. Your not their owner or their vet so don't worry about them. You should be worrying about all the dogs out there who are beaten, starved to death, forced to fight in each other and left for dead on the streets. My dogs are none of those things and it's not like this is a daily occurrence like you and so many other pricks think. This is something they will do whether I'm around or not, I told you that in the video not too mention Anubus is the only one who eats them and id you knew anything about him you would know he has a bad history of biting. He has sent friends of mine to the hospital for stitches twice, one more strike and we have to put him down so cornering him to take something away would be extremely ill advised. On top of that he was diagnosed a year ago with a spinal disease that is slowly paralyzing him and there is no cure. If he has only a short time left to live I'm going to make sure his final days are happy ones and if that means he gets a hold of a dryer sheet once in a blue moon then so be it. I post videos of my dogs now because I expect people to be respectful of them. Everyone has their own ideals on how to raise their pets, there's not a doubt in my mind that you along with all the other pricks out there have done something to an animal that another person would not approve of. Don't act so high and mighty over something you know nothing about. These dogs have acted this way for 8 long years and there isn't anything that's going to change their ways now. Also Neffi doesn't eat the dryer sheets she just plays with them like she would do if someone were wearing lotion, perfume or cologne which I mentioned but you were too busy judging someone you've never even met to listen to that. Plus when Neffi first came into my life we soon found out she had heartworm. If I didn't love her more than anything in the world I would have sent back to the **** whole she came from where she got sick, was beaten and starved and asked for my money back or a different puppy. But I immediately had the vet treat her and she made a full recovery. I rehabilitated her to not be afraid of humans and got her on a healthy diet. People like you sicken me because you only watch this one video and think you know these dogs better than me, if you watched all the videos of my dogs you would see how many special dog treats they get on holidays and how pampered they are. People like you are the worst kind, you don't investigate beyond what's in the video you don't stop and think how you would feel if a ton of people sent you horrible messages about you and your way of living. Next time you post I want you to think about everything I said here and if you can't do that then you probably shouldn't be on the internet or in this world at all. This world doesn't ****ing need anymore people like you. Get a life and do something better then criticize others with it.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I couldn't watch the video. As soon as I saw the happy dog and since I knew what they were going to give him, I got a stomachache. Had to close the window. 

This makes me more sad than angry. I feel so so bad for these dogs who have owners who do things like this on purpose.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I guess she doesn't understand that it won't kill them over night it'll build up in their system until poof they keel over. and for the record I saw both dogs eat it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have nothing nice to say. :angryfire:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm bothered by her defense that the dogs will do it no matter what. Its your responsibility to keep your dogs safe, including when you aren't there. Not to mention that used dryer sheets are much safer than ones out of the box, since much of them is already on the clothes.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I think we should just keep bombarding her inbox! 
It won't do any good but she'll be so busy being ticked off she won't have time to give her dogs anymore dryer sheets. 

I'd rather be a "prick" up here on my holier than thou soap box than feeding my dog poison.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Dejavu said:


> I couldn't watch the video. As soon as I saw the happy dog and since I knew what they were going to give him, I got a stomachache. Had to close the window.
> 
> This makes me more sad than angry. I feel so so bad for these dogs who have owners who do things like this on purpose.


This is exactly how I felt and could not watch


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I cant believe that someone would think that it would be ok to let their dog eat that? I mean seriously, how stupid are they? How did they make it this far in life? Do they let their children eat laundry detergent? I just want to smack that person upside their head like those "Should have gotten a V8" commercials.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I just want to smack that person upside their head like those "Should have gotten a V8" commercials.


Wouldn't do any good anyhow. She's apparently been smacked upside the head so many times she can't tell wrong from right. 

Now if you'll excuse me, it's time to play "how much aluminum foil and plastic wrap can Gunner eat in one sitting".
It's his favorite and if I don't let him, he gets cranky! :headbang:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Wouldn't do any good anyhow. She's apparently been smacked upside the head so many times she can't tell wrong from right.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, it's time to play "how much aluminum foil and plastic wrap can Gunner eat in one sitting".
> It's his favorite and if I don't let him, he gets cranky! :headbang:


:rofl:

It's funny but at the same time it's not because that idiot thinks that way.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> It's funny but at the same time it's not because that idiot thinks that way.


Yeah that's just me, I love sarcasm. 
Too bad they're really people who think that way. Sad really. Because no matter how many people tell her it's dangerous, she'll just keep doing it.
Who knows, maybe next time her dogs wants a dryer sheet, she'll think twice. Probably not, but at least the seed has been planted.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

GSDGunnar- dont forget that he'll bite people too I he doesn't get his tin foil and alluminium.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The thought of chewing on aluminum foil makes my teeth hurt!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that was way too funny! LOL! That thought made my teeth ache too!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> The thought of chewing on aluminum foil makes my teeth hurt!


mine too lol


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

DCluver33 said:


> GSDGunnar- dont forget that he'll bite people too I he doesn't get his tin foil and alluminium.


Oh my no, I didn't forget. I have the scars to prove it. 

And when he really gets testy, his head spins around and he spews fire. :angryfire:Scary! :shocked: 
That's when I just throw the roll at him and run for my life. :help:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Oh my no, I didn't forget. I have the scars to prove it.
> 
> And when he really gets testy, his head spins around and he spews fire. :angryfire:Scary! :shocked:
> That's when I just throw the roll at him and run for my life. :help:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Oh my no, I didn't forget. I have the scars to prove it.
> 
> And when he really gets testy, his head spins around and he spews fire. :angryfire:Scary! :shocked:
> That's when I just throw the roll at him and run for my life. :help:


:rofl: :rofl: I don't want to know what he'd do if you gave him dryer sheets "once in a blue moon"


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

DCluver33 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: I don't want to know what he'd do if you gave him dryer sheets "once in a blue moon"


OMG!!! Are you kidding? You think the head spinning and spewing fire is bad?
:lurking:


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

:shrug: I don't see what the big deal is. I let my dogs lick anti-freeze and oil drippings from the car because they like it. It's never hurt them before. They foam a little at the mouth afterward and twitch around on the ground for a bit (SO CUTE!!) but they always get a perfect bill of health from the vet! But one of them is in kidney failure. But they're still healthy! They also like to drink out of the toilet after I've used lemon scented cleaners. It's their favorite!

........

People like that wont change until something DOES happen. Maybe the dog dying from a blockage would be a GOOD thing. Chances are, she's going to get more dogs later when these die anyways...Why not hope she learns a lesson before she slowly kills more?


----------



## lrandf (Nov 3, 2009)

Brown314 said:


> Their vet has always given them perfect bills of health.





Brown314 said:


> My dogs have been doing this for 8 years and nothing has ever happened to them.





Brown314 said:


> On top of that he was diagnosed a year ago with a spinal disease that is slowly paralyzing him and there is no cure.


Really! A perfect bills of health?! That poor dog is probably going to have a slow death from eating all those dryer sheet!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> They also like to drink out of the toilet after I've used lemon scented cleaners. It's their favorite!


Oh, bleach bowl cleaners are WAY more fun! Just because he pukes it up doesn't mean it's bad. Come on it's not like he died from it. Geez!


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow. Those dogs are probably way healthier than any of ours. I bet she keeps those dryer sheets right next to his bag of Ol' Roy.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

emsoskar said:


> Wow. Those dogs are probably way healthier than any of ours. I bet she keeps those dryer sheets right next to his bag of Ol' Roy.


HEY! What's wrong with Ol' Roy? :shrug:
I feed that to Gunner now that I switched him from Alpo. His brittle fur, itchy skin and smelly gas is to die for. 
It's much better than Gravy Train or Kibbles N Bit's I used to have him on. 
:headbang:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha, guess she had enough. She disabled the comment feature on the video.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

ChancetheGSD said:


> :shrug: I don't see what the big deal is. I let my dogs lick anti-freeze and oil drippings from the car because they like it. It's never hurt them before. They foam a little at the mouth afterward and twitch around on the ground for a bit (SO CUTE!!)


Oh you MUST get that on video--it does sound cute :wub: Nothing like a puppy twitching!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

This is disgusting! I flagged the video for animal abuse.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Unbelievably stupid owner! I wonder how she would feel if she ate a few dryer sheets. What an idiot!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> This is disgusting! I flagged the video for animal abuse.


I did the same thing.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't believe the video is still there. She really thinks it is okay!  She must think we are a bunch of nuts posting mean comments to her! 
Boy I hope she hasn't reproduced.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what a twit. Seriously. I cant get over how amazingly stupid people can be. Wonder if she even knows what that spinal disease is called. Sure sounds and awful lot like DM to me!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

comments have been disabled....unlike is too small for what she's doing.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This part bothered me too:

"Plus when Neffi first came into my life we soon found out she had heartworm. If I didn't love her more than anything in the world I would have sent back to the **** whole she came from where she got sick, was beaten and starved and asked for my money back or a different puppy. But I immediately had the vet treat her and she made a full recovery."

So do we assume she got Neffi from a puppy mill/byb kind of situation (obviously not a rescue or shelter since she was being beaten and starved)? If so, she paid money for a dog and thus supported whoever was mistreating her.

And let's all give her a big shiny medal for not returning the dog when she found out it had heartworm. Bravo lady, bravo.

I do feel somewhat bad about bashing her when she is not here to defend herself.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

So then does she give the dryer sheets as heartworm prevention? 

This thread is really depressing!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> I do feel somewhat bad about bashing her when she is not here to defend herself.


There is nothing to defend in my opinion. There is no way to defend giving your dogs something as a toy that is hazardous to them. 
And by her two messages, she isn't going to defend her actions since she doesn't see anything wrong with them.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

You can comment on her other videos


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

If it's that unsafe to use a dryer sheet ON your dog, imagine the damage it does ingesting it.

Laundry Dryer Sheets Harmful to Pets - Keep Cats and Dogs Away From Laundry Dryer Sheets


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Good_Karma said:


> This part bothered me too:
> 
> "Plus when Neffi first came into my life we soon found out she had heartworm. If I didn't love her more than anything in the world I would have sent back to the **** whole she came from where she got sick, was beaten and starved and asked for my money back or a different puppy. But I immediately had the vet treat her and she made a full recovery."
> 
> ...


She is the one who posted her video on a public site. That opens it and her up to any level of discussion.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Remember when this thread was going on? http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ngested-bounce-sheet-should-we-concerned.html 
We shared concern over the incident and it was an accident, not intentional. I think the youtube person should be corrected, e-collar on the highest level.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Lin said:


> Not to mention that used dryer sheets are much safer than ones out of the box, since much of them is already on the clothes.


Wait, then if one of my dogs grabs a just-washed piece of clothing I dropped and runs away with it and chews on it til making holes and licks it and all, is that dangerous too? Or if they chew on and lick my freshly washed comforter... 
It's probably a stupid question, but lately I'm paranoid about the smallest things...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Seems to be a trend with this guy that everyone's rude to her

DarkPriestess111804 on deviantART


> Well about a week or two ago I decided to leave deviantart because my pictures weren't getting any comments and when I went into the forum for help with life I got some really rude and upsetting comments and I don't need things like that. However I am back now and I will be reposting all my old pictures while putting up some new ones. The reason for this is because I now have my own website!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Just makes me want to go be mean to her. Or maybe not, kinda like poking Karl Pinkerton with a stick...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

like!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm just fuming over this. I can NOT wrap my mind around it. She may as well just give her dogs antifreeze. It'll kill them quicker. and the one with bite issues..... really? No excuses. We all know that. They are not only failing these dogs but they are failing them horribly! I wonder what her vet would say if he knew she was literally feeding her dogs dryer sheets. "Oh but they're both perfectly healthy blah blah blah". Yeah my dogs are perfectly healthy too but i'm not feeding them freaking dryer sheets because i think its cute! Her male has DM. thats not perfectly healthy. Wonder if it ever may have crossed her itty bitty little mind if just maybe, her allowing him to eat the dryer sheets may have contributed to his health condition. We dont know that it didnt. We know chemicals can harm and cause all kinds of problems. Perhaps the chemicals in the dryer sheets he's obviously eaten over the years helped bring about his "spinal disease". we dont know whether it did or not but its a possibility that it sure didnt help matters! and i'm sorry but her dog has bitten 2 of her friends requiring a hospital visit each time and if he lands on a 3rd strike they have to put him down?! Who the heck is the boss in that house because it certainly isnt the people! now i know some dogs are resource aggressive but they should be able to remove the object regardless IMO.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm disappointed I didn't get a ranting response to my comment. Maybe it was because I left it on the Youtube site. I don't have her email, if someone would like to PM me it, I would LOVE to tell her that I hear dogs LOVE chocolate and a video of them eating bags of hershey kisses would GREAT fun!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Evil witch!! I tried to post my smart aleck comment under her other video but she has blocked me!! Now I just have to decide, do I want to mess with her bad enough to go to the trouble of creating an alternate youtube account?? Hmmmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Evil witch!! I tried to post my smart aleck comment under her other video but she has blocked me!! Now I just have to decide, do I want to mess with her bad enough to go to the trouble of creating an alternate youtube account?? Hmmmm, decisions, decisions.


lol I wonder if she blocked me too, I sent her a sorta nasty comment as well oh well


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she wouldnt appreciate my comments at all. I'll leave it at that. I have been reporting her video the last couple of days though for animal abuse.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

My first comment wasn't even nasty. I just asked her if she knew if those dryer sheets were toxic or that they could cause a blockage and she shouldn't be feeding them to her dogs. I was VERY polite (which wasn't easy to do). And she STILL blocked me. Maybe when I am not so tired I will declare war! And believe me my second comment was NOT going to be polite.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> she wouldnt appreciate my comments at all. I'll leave it at that. I have been reporting her video the last couple of days though for animal abuse.


I've been disliking and reporting it a lot as well I wish we could give reason's why we're reporting it.

I'm not following you I swear lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> I've been disliking and reporting it a lot as well I wish we could give reason's why we're reporting it.
> 
> I'm not following you I swear lol


 
yes you are. dont lie. lol. 

She's going to block everyone who has anything negative about her video. they should have a comment section as to why its being flagged.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Now THIS is a GSD video I can appreciate. And laugh at!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> yes you are. dont lie. lol.
> 
> She's going to block everyone who has anything negative about her video. they should have a comment section as to why its being flagged.


ok you got me I am lol

of course she's going to block everyone who's "mean" to her, probably because she doesn't want to face the fact that we're right and she's slowly killing her dogs


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> ok you got me I am lol
> 
> of course she's going to block everyone who's "mean" to her, probably because she doesn't want to face the fact that we're right and she's slowly killing her dogs


 
It is too bad we dont know her location. I would actually email all the vets office in the state i could find and let them know if they have patients with those first names who are GSDs to watch for toxicity symptoms and i would pass the link for video in it as well. Ask that next appointment please make the owner aware of problems with dryer sheets being toxic. 


WarrentsWifey, that video is adorable! They were playing!!!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm not going to watch the video to give it more views. Poor dogs.


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

I just also went ahead and flagged it for animal abuse. I think everyone on here should do that if they haven't already.

Anyways, boxing cat video is hilarious! Good find!


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

I just sent a message to her inbox on you tube, mine tries to get them too, no way I let him! I feel bad for her dogs 
Notice the statics of her video
Audiences 
This video is most popular with: Gender Age Male 13-17 They are the ones who gave it a thumbs up


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay!! So Evil Witch actually did send me a message! I would repost it but it violates so many of the board rules and I really don't feel like editing something that long. Lets just say it sounded ALOT like the others except I was invited to kill myself (did anyone else get that or was I the only one lucky enough? ) I feel sooo special! Any way here is my response (which I actually feel was pretty tame- although I did send one short one asking for videos of her dogs eating chocolate, don't know if she gets the sarcasm in that though):




> I was never rude or mean to you. I thought I would point out that what you are doing is HARMFUL to your dog!! Yes, I do have these dogs. Have 2 now as a matter of fact. One I got as a puppy and one is a senior foster. No, I don't let them eat dryer sheets or anything else that could potentially kill them. Does your vet KNOW that you do this?? Because I seriously doubt he would approve.
> 
> Oh, and the dog that bites. Aggression can usually be manged if the dog's person actually has a clue about training methods and how handle a dog like that. Seriously, two bites?!!? Those are YOUR FAULT, not his. YOU should be managing your dog, at all times. And to turn around and give him something that is not only toxic for him but now will cause him to bite if a person tries to take it away?? That tells me you FAIL as a dog owner. I can take ANYTHING I want away from my dogs. WHY, you ask?? Because they are well mannered and well trained and recognize ME as the leader.
> 
> You can call me all the names you want. But the fact is you are a BAD owner. You may love your dogs. I'm sure you do. But there a TONS of people out there who love there dogs but are crappy owners. The good news is if you really want to, you CAN change that. There is tons of info on the internet on how actually to be a GOOD dog owner. But you have to decide to make the change. Your tiny brain really should make the connection if you are getting all of these comments and people telling you the SAME thing, maybe you are the one that is wrong and not everybody else!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow Debbi that was very controlled.... good job.... now i'm curious as to her response that caused that calm (ish) one.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Great response. Sadly though I think she'll never grasp what anyone is saying. In her head, they've lasted this long (8 years I think she said) so why stop?
We're all just crazy and know nothing about dogs after all. 

I was thinking of making a video myself and spoof her somehow. And add warnings throughout about the dangers of dryer sheets and anything else that is harmful.
Even if it's not a spoof, just a video that would warn people of the dangers of certain items.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Great response. Sadly though I think she'll never grasp what anyone is saying. In her head, they've lasted this long (8 years I think she said) so why stop?
> We're all just crazy and know nothing about dogs after all.
> 
> I was thinking of making a video myself and spoof her somehow. And add warnings throughout about the dangers of dryer sheets and anything else that is harmful.
> Even if it's not a spoof, just a video that would warn people of the dangers of certain items.


 
Linda that sounds like a great idea! dont forget to send her the link! lol


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> wow Debbi that was very controlled.... good job.... now i'm curious as to her response that caused that calm (ish) one.



I'll send it too you in Pm.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Linda that sounds like a great idea! dont forget to send her the link! lol


My husband and I were discussing the video last night as Gunner was laying on the floor chewing on a marrow bone.
My husband leans over and asks Gunner if he could have the bone.
His expression is priceless. He lowers his head over the bone (like he's blocking it from your view, like "what bone?") and his tail wags. It's pretty funny.
You can take anything from him and he won't so much as make a sound (let alone bite ).
That started a discussion of making a video. At first it was thought to spoof her somehow but after we started talking we thought it was important for people to know that certain things are harmful to their dogs.

I'd like some input on things that may be toxic or harmful that aren't things people might think of. We all know about chocolate and artificial sweetners and grapes. 
For instance, Gunner is allergic to carpet powders like Carpet Fresh. Not all will be allergic but it's a good thing to alert people to in the event they notice something amiss about their dog.
Should I start a thread asking for experiences and certain items so as to not hijack this thread?
What do you think?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, now she made the video private. At least the rest of the dog world won't see it and think it's cute.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> My husband and I were discussing the video last night as Gunner was laying on the floor chewing on a marrow bone.
> My husband leans over and asks Gunner if he could have the bone.
> His expression is priceless. He lowers his head over the bone (like he's blocking it from your view, like "what bone?") and his tail wags. It's pretty funny.
> You can take anything from him and he won't so much as make a sound (let alone bite ).
> ...


 
great idea! might help some people out a great deal. if you find my thread about bananas, there should be a couple lists on whats good and bad food wise for dogs. i have a list around somewhere of chemicals that are really bad as well. i just have to find it. but definitely do the thread!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Well, now she made the video private. At least the rest of the dog world won't see it and think it's cute.


 
i think that would be one of those times you cant take the heat get out of the kitchen. She knows she's messing up but doesnt want to change.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I just dont get it. Did anyone else notice how tight the collar appeared on that poor dog or was it just me.
Anyway when Kiya began having seizures dryer sheets were one of the first things removed from our enviroment, they have a lot of bad things in them.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i think that would be one of those times you cant take the heat get out of the kitchen. She knows she's messing up but doesnt want to change.


More than likely she will keep it private until she believes the heat has died down. Then back to business as usual.
I also flagged the video and hopefully it will be taken down completely.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> great idea! might help some people out a great deal. if you find my thread about bananas, there should be a couple lists on whats good and bad food wise for dogs. i have a list around somewhere of chemicals that are really bad as well. i just have to find it. but definitely do the thread!


I posted a new thread in the chat room. Any help is appreciated. I love making videos and think it is so important to warn of dangers.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG Debbi the "your tiny brain.." comment just made me lmao!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope this gets taken down. Think of how many uneducated owners will watch that video and think, "Oh I wonder if my dog loves those! Her dogs seem fine eating them, I bet mine will be too!"


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

They privatized the video.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Does her voice seem to annoy ANYBODY else?! OMG, I had to turn down the volume because of how annoying it was...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Does her voice seem to annoy ANYBODY else?! OMG, I had to turn down the volume because of how annoying it was...


You can still see the video?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

No, last night I went through more of her videos.... I couldn't stand her voice then. Her whole name account is private, not just that video.... I was about to jump on the band wagon and email her too... LOL!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Does her voice seem to annoy ANYBODY else?! OMG, I had to turn down the volume because of how annoying it was...


it annoyed the stuffing out of me too so you're not the only one


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> it annoyed the stuffing out of me too so you're not the only one


I'm glad when I watched it, my computer was already muted. Haha.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

LOL the vid is private now XD I guess the facts of proper dog care were too much to handle.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I'm glad when I watched it, my computer was already muted. Haha.


lucky. mine was on full blast and it sounded like nails on a chalk board


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I watched without sound too 

I had commented on her other video of playing in the snow since she disabled comments on the dryer sheet video. I said "FYI dryer sheets are full of toxic chemicals. Stop feeding them to your dogs and give them something safe. Ask your vet if you don't believe me or google it."

This is the reply I got back...ready? All aboard the crazy train...
"Who do you think this is?
And what part of my dogs having fun in the snow was bad? Quit being a *censored* cyberbully. By upsetting me you also upset my friends my family and my dogs. As their primary care giver they know when I'm not happy and that deeply effects them. They are becoming destructive because of the way comments like yours are making me feel. No matter what you say I'm not going to change my ways and I'm not taking my video down. I disabled the comments on that video because of people like you. Don't ruin my internet experience and the happiness of the dogs you may possibly be trying to care about because all you've managed to do is hurt them. They are stressing out because of the change in my behavior and now are tearing up my carpets and peeing everywhere. This is new behavior that was develop from people like you bulllying good people like me, go crusade against people who are forcing dogs to fight each other, who are working at kill animal shelters and murdering perfectly good dogs cause no one wants them, people who are beating, starving and abandoning their pets. People like me are good pet owners. My dogs were happy before you and the people like you, you want them to be happy? Back the *censored* off you mother *censored*!"

Her insanity is one thing. Calling shelter workers murderers really boils my blood. I flagged her video and had several friends do the same.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Brandi, she's a lunatic. I love how she's blaming us for how her dogs are behaving. Personally dont think they ever really behaved to begin with. Some people. I've forwarded on the request to my friends to flag it as abuse as well. Maybe we can get the video removed and or her removed.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I kinda feel sad now. She never emailed me to cuss me out


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Did you check your inbox at YouTube. I didn't even know I had one and found mine ny accident. I am hoping for a response to my reply but so far nada. That crazed rant above is lunatic extraordinaire. I have hope.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

no *runs to go check*


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

no I didn't get an email  lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

that's funny because when i'm in a bad mood my dogs don't pee and tear up my carpet. I must be doing something wrong then  and trust me Dodger knows when i'm depressed, mad, hyper, calm it'd kinda cool to have my dog so intuned to my feelings


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry but her stress is making me stressed, and now my dogs are stressed and barking and peeing everywhere and my neighbor's dog is feeling the stress and barking and peeing, and now I think I'm going to start barking and peeing everywhere. I think I need to sue someone.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

> who are working at kill animal shelters and murdering perfectly good dogs cause no one wants them


I bet this stupid bitch hasn't spent a DAY working in a shelter. It's people who are just as stupid as she is for being the reason shelters are so full they have to put the dogs down. (How many want to put bets that these dogs come from a BYB? Way to support over populating shelters. These two might still have a home but how many of their siblings do?) People who do the job are some of the strongest people, I have many friends who do this hard job and they -hate- it but someone has to do it because people wont stop breeding their freaking dogs. Murdering them? Yeah, as if she's doing her dogs a favor feeding them DRIER SHEETS. Hope her dogs do die, they are better off dead than being under the care of an idiot. :angryfire: Please God, for the sake of our future generations, let her be infertile.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I'm sorry but her stress is making me stressed, and now my dogs are stressed and barking and peeing everywhere and my neighbor's dog is feeling the stress and barking and peeing, and now I think I'm going to start barking and peeing everywhere. I think I need to sue someone.


:rofl: don't forget tearing up the carpet


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

warrantswifey said:


> does her voice seem to annoy anybody else?! Omg, i had to turn down the volume because of how annoying it was...


yes!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

PLEASE tell me you responded to the peeing on the carpet email, because that is BS. I can be a ****ty mood, depressed, have a migraine, be hyper, drunk, sober, and my dog does NOT pee on the carpets or EAT my carpet..... What is that woman?! Freaking 12?! REALLY!? Her dogs are badly behaved because she made them that way. Wow she is dumb! Anybody have a link to her acct?!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

DCluver33 said:


> I kinda feel sad now. She never emailed me to cuss me out


Me neither .

I don't understand why this woman is so determined to poison her dog.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't respond back. She is insane. 

Geeze if I had a bunch of people send me messages even mean ones telling me what I was doing was not good for my dog I would want to know what I was doing wrong and why they think it is wrong. Research myself etc.. and then fix the issue....Oh wait I'm sane.

Poor animals in her care and future animals in her care


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I sent her a message inviting her to join the forum, so we could help her be a better dog parent.  

I think I am blocked though, she is not responding to any of my messages. *sigh* I guess I am off to create a new youtube account.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay. I am now the proud owner of a new youtube account. This is the message I sent. I tried to go with the positive reinforcement. How does it sound?



> Hi!! I guess you started blocking out all of messages after sending those nasty, hate filled diatribes out just because some of us want to see you stop poisoning your dogs. It really isn't nice to tell someone to go kill themselves. I mean what if I had! You don't know me. I could very well be a seriously depressed person with no self esteem!! That might have really hurt. You are in luck though. I am actually a very self confident person so fortunately for you I didn't take any of your mean, nasty words to heart!!
> 
> Now, I see you have taken your videos down. That's good, it's a start. Now just please stop poisoning your dogs. Those dryer sheets are VERY bad for them. One of my gsds likes to eat paper towels but I don't let her. You know why? That is right, because it's bad!! Now I think you want to be a good mama to your dogs and good mamas don't let their babies eat things that are bad for them, do they? Of course not. You wouldn't let a toddler eat laundry detergent would you?? NO!! Of course not. Not even if he really like it. Because it's BAD! That's right- BAD!
> 
> So from now on you are going to work on being a GOOD mama, right! I know you can do!! You will succeed!!


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

> because it's BAD! That's right - BAD!


roflmfao!!!!!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I sent her a message inviting her to join the forum, so we could help her be a better dog parent.
> 
> I think I am blocked though, she is not responding to any of my messages. *sigh* I guess I am off to create a new youtube account.


lol if she joins this site we'll have to delete this thread lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

lmao Debbi that message is really funny it's almost like you're talking to a 4 year old haha


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay. In all seriousness. I'm out. She just messaged me back and she isn't a crazy adult like we all think but a SERIOUSLY emotionally disturbed teenager. That explains that annoyingly high voice and the fact that everyone who "likes" her videos is in the 13-17 year old range. I have know idea where her parents are while she is while she poisoning these dogs or even if they know but I wish I knew how to contact them to tell them. Come to think of it, that also explains the fact she keeps calling DM a "spinal disease"- she really does not have a clue to what it is.

I feel sorry for those dogs. They don't have an out. And she has no intention of stopping. She is too immature to understand that it REALLY is bad and flat out stated that all of us telling her it is bad is just making her give them more!! She is really just a stupid kid with what appears to be some serious emotional problems. She really needs help.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

> You wouldn't let a toddler eat laundry detergent would you?? NO!! Of course not. Not even if he really like it. Because it's BAD! That's right- BAD!
> 
> So from now on you are going to work on being a GOOD mama, right! I know you can do!! You will succeed!!


:spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee:


----------



## southforsunshine (Mar 8, 2011)

"No matter what you say I'm not going to change my ways and I'm not taking my video down"

Sad, but typical. I knew right when I watched the video, nothing anyone could say or do would change her mind. Idiot.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I read southforsunshines post and thought it was the infamous dryer sheet feeder! 

Welcome to the site southforsunshine, look forward to your introduction!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I read southforsunshines post and thought it was the infamous dryer sheet feeder!
> 
> Welcome to the site southforsunshine, look forward to your introduction!


Same here. Odd first post. 

Wouldn't blame them for not joining and saying "hey thats me!" I do hope that person checks the site out and learns some.

:welcome: southforsunshine
Do you have any GSDs? We like pictures


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Okay. In all seriousness. I'm out. She just messaged me back and she isn't a crazy adult like we all think but a SERIOUSLY emotionally disturbed teenager. That explains that annoyingly high voice and the fact that everyone who "likes" her videos is in the 13-17 year old range. I have know idea where her parents are while she is while she poisoning these dogs or even if they know but I wish I knew how to contact them to tell them. Come to think of it, that also explains the fact she keeps calling DM a "spinal disease"- she really does not have a clue to what it is.
> 
> I feel sorry for those dogs. They don't have an out. And she has no intention of stopping. She is too immature to understand that it REALLY is bad and flat out stated that all of us telling her it is bad is just making her give them more!! She is really just a stupid kid with what appears to be some serious emotional problems. She really needs help.



I'm going to quote myself here in case some missed this. She isn't going to join. She isn't interested in learning. In fact here is the message she sent me. She has serious emotional issues and I don't think she is very bright to start with.




> * STOP THE ****ING HARASSMENT *
> 
> I personally believe you people are nothing more than cyber bullies who should commit suicide. I honestly wish you would have because then there would be one less piece of scum in this world. My videos have not been taken down by the way, they have only been privatized so **** like you can no longer have contact with my life. The blocking was your first warning to back the **** off. If you don't got nothing nice to say to me then we shouldn't be in contact. I'm not going stop giving my dogs dryer sheets just because you guys want me too. If anything my rebellious nature would give them more. You're doing nothing but hurting the people in my life, me and my dogs and your organization has bee told repeatably to stop. KNOCK IT OFF! You deserve all the mean things I said and more. Do you think you are doing any good by bullying someone? I may have been the one commit suicide, how would you all feel then? Human? You are all sub human to think ganging up on one person because of the way they live is right. I am going to keep making videos and I am not going to put up with your people are their inconsideration. If I had committed suicide would you all like to come to my home and explain to my parents why grown adults bullied a teenager into taking her own life? You have been told multiple times to stop. If you don't like the way I live then find some different videos that you do like. You selected one video and posted it on a forum without my permission. You have now committed two crimes and I could report you all to the authorities and have that site shut down for inciting bullying. This is your last warning. STAY AWAY FROM ME.




Oh. and a big WELCOME to SouthforSunshine!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Its not a crime to take a youtube video and post it here. Simple as that. She is an idiot!! She is going to feed the dog more CHEMICALS and kill it out of rebellion?! 

I have other choice words but I might get to out of line. 

Does anybody have a link to her other videos?!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

No of course it is not a crime. She posted it on a public domain. She has no control of what happens to it after that. She has also not been bullied or harassed despite what she claims. I know I have not been hateful or mean to her and I doubt anyone else here has either. Everyone has just been trying to get her to stop poisoning her dogs. But I don't think she is emotionally stable so she doesn't see it that way. She also can't comprehend what she is doing is wrong. Anybody who would talk about killing themselves over something like this is NOT normal. 

Here is the link to her page. I haven't watched any of her other videos. They mostly seem to be just family and travels. I didn't see anything of the dogs.

YouTube - DarkPriestess111804's Channel


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

She is not stable I can tell you that. Who threatens to kill their own dogs like that?!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

She isn't 12 but she sure acts like it...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She really doesn't think she is hurting them. She really thinks it is okay and we are big bad bullies for trying to convince her otherwise. I'll bet she is a peach to go to school with. Nothing is probably ever her fault and she doesn't ever acknowledge when she does something wrong. I wonder if she pulls that suicide trick with her parents and gets away with more. She has WAY more issues than just feeding her dogs dryer sheets. 

I do feel really bad for the dogs though. I wish there was some way to get them out of there.  They are living with a teenage nutcase.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe she gets her ways from her father. This is a quote from one of her videos about teasing swans:
_My Dad is a horrible prankster. In this video he's being mean to a black swan. Luckily the swan was smart enough to pay him no mind. I honestly think my Dogs jump for joy when my Dad is on vacation (they hate it when I leave though cause I spoil them so much and when I come back they won't get off my heels for a week) so for some times of the year they're free of my Dad and his pranks, my rabbits were probably glad to have a break form him too actually. In another video he's being mean to some kangaroos. But this right after breakfast in the hotel Westin in Maui, Hawaii._ 

Must run in the family...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm thinking about making a Deviantart account....


My Pets by DarkPriestess111804 on deviantART


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Maybe she gets her ways from her father. This is a quote from one of her videos about teasing swans:
> _My Dad is a horrible prankster. In this video he's being mean to a black swan. Luckily the swan was smart enough to pay him no mind. I honestly think my Dogs jump for joy when my Dad is on vacation (they hate it when I leave though cause I spoil them so much and when I come back they won't get off my heels for a week) so for some times of the year they're free of my Dad and his pranks, my rabbits were probably glad to have a break form him too actually. In another video he's being mean to some kangaroos. But this right after breakfast in the hotel Westin in Maui, Hawaii._
> 
> Must run in the family...




WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWww


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

She just reminds me of how kids who get spanked on the bum that go "STOP or I'll call child services!!"

She got told that what she's doing is wrong and the media is all about empowering kids by giving them ideas like try to report people for cyber bullying. Yes I do believe cyber bullying is real... But this is far far from it


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Heck no, it's not! Trust me, if she wants to see cyber bullying I could show her what that looks like.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Maybe she gets her ways from her father. This is a quote from one of her videos about teasing swans:
> _My Dad is a horrible prankster. In this video he's being mean to a black swan. Luckily the swan was smart enough to pay him no mind. I honestly think my Dogs jump for joy when my Dad is on vacation (they hate it when I leave though cause I spoil them so much and when I come back they won't get off my heels for a week) so for some times of the year they're free of my Dad and his pranks, my rabbits were probably glad to have a break form him too actually. In another video he's being mean to some kangaroos. But this right after breakfast in the hotel Westin in Maui, Hawaii._
> 
> Must run in the family...



So she comes by it naturally. Nice.


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Also I'm a fairly young guy (22) and am pretty tech savvy. I actually work as a web developer so the Internet is my life more or less. You can't just get a website taken down, especially for what she thinks is cyber bullying. Have you ever heard of the Internet meme about the dad of a cyber bullied child screaming in a web cam that he's reported the anonymous bullies to the "cyber police" (whoever they are haha) and that they are working in finding the bullies and arresting them? It's absolutely hysterical. If you have some time to kill, look up the whole Jessie Slaughter story (you can probably find it on wikipedia or just google it). Yeah maybe the guys took it too far, but a lot of kids these days are... Nothing like when I was their age to say the least


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

> This are my dogs. The black one is Anubus and the red one is Neffi. You can't really tell much about Neffi because she's sitting down in this photo but *she is a red German Shepherd*. All that really means is that the tips to all her fur are red so she kinda has a red glow to her but most *people just see her as a regular German Shepherd*. Neffi also gates like a horse *when she runs or trots and this is due to special breeding*. *Neffi's parents' were in dog shows and she's worth 4 Anubus'*. We never showed her because as a puppy she had heart worm and even though we saved her (*we didn't know she had heart worm when we bought her) she never grew to full size*. So even though she is seven years old she's only as big as a seven or eight month old German Shepherd. *The other reason we didn't show her is because I grew to love her so much I didn't think putting her through pageants was necessary*. I and anyone who meets her whether we're passing people on our walks or people just happen to see her in the yard everyone knows she is a beautiful and nearly perfect dog.


Aren't all GSD's REGULARS GSDs?!

They trot because of breeding?! I thought that was a dog thing?!

Heart worms makes dog small?!

I thought she saved a dog from a **** hole?! How does she know the dogs breedings?!

You love her so you don't put her in "pageants"?! 



WOW. Crazy man!!


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Aren't all GSD's REGULARS GSDs?!
> 
> They trot because of breeding?! I thought that was a dog thing?!
> 
> ...




Yep that proves it. She knows nothing about her dogs. Her dogs are specially bred to have four legs by the way. She was lucky cause the heartworm almost prevented the fourth leg to grow in fully. :crazy:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Dude.... I feel bad for her dog and any future pets that she will own.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Dude.... I feel bad for her dog and any future pets that she will own.


"Like."


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Dude she is *BRAGGING ABOUT IT!!!*



> This is my dog Neffi sitting at the top of my stairs. She's giving me the look I like to call "Stop taking pictures and play with me". I had been back and forth between my room and my computer room which are both upstairs nad she's sitting between them and then I went downstairs a couple times. I always say hi and pet her during my brief room changes but she wants to be played with. *This picture came out so good that I rewarded her with a dryer sheet.* T*he video of her and her brother Anubus enjoying a dryer sheet is now on youtube and you may see this video by clicking the link on my journal and then going to videos and then vacation videos. It's super adorable and you won't regret watching it!* Remember to leave a comment here and on the video if you check it out!


http://darkpriestess111804.deviantart.com/gallery/26986476#/d3aopbm


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know why she is asking people to leave comments. She should change that to say "please leave a comment if you only have something nice to say and AGREE with me slowly poisoning my dogs".


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I don't know why she is asking people to leave comments. She should change that to say "please leave a comment if you only have something nice to say and AGREE with me slowly poisoning my dogs".


exactly she brought this on herself. man I wish she'd email me lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Though I do not condone the actions of this person, this thread has run it's course and is mostly fuelling people's justification for continued harrassment and invasion of privacy with no further constructive postings.

Thread closed.


----------

